# Abraham Zevi Idelsohn 1882 - 1938



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Born in Latvia, trained as a cantor, Abraham Zevi Idelsohn became an etnologist, musicologist and composer. This year the centenary of 'Hava Nagila' ('Let us rejoice'), a Yiddish folk song that Idelsohn used and set to new lyrics, is celebrated. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraham_Zevi_Idelsohn


----------

